# Services Disabled (services.msc) Kill Me Now...



## Cookies (Jul 3, 2003)

I am _super_ anal retentive about security; however, this one has me stumped. As I wade through this bucket of doody I stepped in, and prior to a wipe (which is OK) my persistent arse wonders WTH happened -- and how to fix this.

Symptoms: Several critical services are disabled...System Restore, Anti-Virus, Security Center, Themes, Universal Plug and Play, Windows Firewall/ICS, SMTP, Workstation, etc..

The many tools I've used return a clean system. This is one I don't see a fix for; it's making me crazy.

I suspect this is a startup script that has a hook in my reg. Services are disabled upon boot (soft or hard); same at hibernate - BUT limited at hibernate.

Does anyone have any suggestions or advice?

TIA


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

In msconfig, you can disable services, can you check there to see if your services are checkmarked?


----------



## Cookies (Jul 3, 2003)

Thank you for your reply. I've been having to manually touch the services, and restart them. It's very strange.


----------



## Cookies (Jul 3, 2003)

Take a look at the attachment; I suspect line #99 is the offender but this is all I seem to be able to view from the export. In the actual services (local), nothing is viewed between #98 & #100 - Windows Time and Wireless Zero Config.


----------



## dafferson (Jan 11, 2008)

If you haven't already: download Spybot Search&Destroy. There is spyware that disables services so it can do its thing.
The services you mentioned aren't critical though, except firewall and virus guard which are extremely critical


----------

